# Wrong CPU speed shown in /proc/cpuinfo

## insomniac

I have a Thinkpad (IBM T20) with a 650 MHz P-III cpu. But:

bash-2.05a# cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 135.516

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 286.72

So.... what's wrong???

----------

## mksoft

Maybe your cpu is set for lower speed to conserve power  :Question: 

----------

## drone

And see if you can set some powersaving options there.

My Thinkpad 240 has this set of options... And then there is the Fn+Key keyboard commands to set the cpu to full power / low power / floating power consumption. But I find them key presses confusing, so I just set it to full power in the BIOS. 

Try that and see what you get.

----------

## insomniac

hmm... got the following now:

sh-2.05a$ cat /proc/cpuinfo 

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 8

model name      : Pentium III (Coppermine)

stepping        : 3

cpu MHz         : 497.842

cache size      : 256 KB

fdiv_bug        : no

hlt_bug         : no

f00f_bug        : no

coma_bug        : no

fpu             : yes

fpu_exception   : yes

cpuid level     : 2

wp              : yes

flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 mmx fxsr sse

bogomips        : 992.87

...which is a bit better, but still not 650 MHz...

I am using the gentoo-sources kernel. The Thinkpad modules are not loaded.

----------

## oniq

Do you have CPU Frequency scaling turned on in the kernel under Processor type and features?

----------

## insomniac

eh - i have no such option there...

----------

## oniq

How about when you boot, what is your CPU speed? (dmesg | grep speed)

 *Quote:*   

> eh - i have no such option there...

 

Its in my kernel, 2.4.19-gentoo-r5..

----------

## insomniac

here:

sh-2.05a$ dmesg | grep MHz  

Detected 497.842 MHz processor.

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

sh-2.05a$ 

hmm... seems like something is not right.

what about the "jiffies" setting in the kernel config? it's set to 100... (what does it do, anyway???)

----------

## oniq

Since it seems to boot at a lower speed, its got to either think its on battery power or its a BIOS setting.  Which kernel are you exactly using (from uname -r)?  Why not give a different kernel a try, making sure scaling is off?

Try checking out http://mr.uue.org/gnulinux/t20/#speedstep.

----------

## insomniac

i'm using gentoo-sources 2.4.19

will check more when i get home

----------

## insomniac

bash-2.05a# uname -r

2.4.19-gentoo-r9

bash-2.05a# 

And I _still_ do not have a "scaling" setting anywhere in the kernel options...

----------

## ee99ee2

me either

----------

## dberkholz

I've only seen CPU Frequency Scaling in 2.5.x kernels, not 2.4.x.

----------

## gubbs

did you resolve this?

I just ordered a t20 ... :Os

----------

